# Lotus FP



## greenchicken (Jan 30, 2012)

I look longingly at the Lotus pen for many years.  Now that I feel my skills are worthy I can't seem to find them for sale anymore.

Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 30, 2012)

The Lotus was discounted about a year ago. You might want to post in 
*Deals Trades Gifts & Wants* and ask if anyone is willing to trade or sell you one.


----------



## wizard (Jan 30, 2012)

Try here:

Lotus


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 30, 2012)

*No USA Sellers*

There are no sources in the USA for that particular kit....you might try eBay or post a wanted here.


----------



## titan2 (Jan 31, 2012)

wizard said:


> Try here:
> 
> Lotus


 

At $79 per kit......nothing to sneeze at!!! 


Barney


----------



## greenchicken (Jan 31, 2012)

Agreed.  They were selling at Woodturners Catalog for $50-something.  SHould have tried it then. It is a really nice pen but not $79 nice.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 31, 2012)

I would deffinately be looking for some special material to attach to one of those.


----------



## eldee (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought I might have one, but it's an Imperial. Good luck.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Phil,
   I have a Rhodium / Black Titanium Lotus if you are interested.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 1, 2012)

greenchicken said:


> Agreed. They were selling at Woodturners Catalog for $50-something. SHould have tried it then. It is a really nice pen but not $79 nice.


 The price now ranges for $53 to $75 at Dayacom (the maker) if you buy 30 kits.....Find one for $50 snap it up because you won't see many of them for that.


----------



## tokyotank (Feb 2, 2012)

Garypye.com has them in stock. $79


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Plus....*



tokyotank said:


> Garypye.com has them in stock. $79


 That would be plus shipping probably over $90 by the time it's in your hands.


----------

